# Cutting Marble Countertop



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

At any large home center or hardware store, you can buy a diamond blade that will cut the marble. You can get one to fit whatever tool he has to cut with...either an angle grinder or a 7&a quarter inch circular saw. You can put the right blade on either of these tools and cut the marble. Make sure to drizzle water on the blade while cutting to help keep it cool. The key word here is drizzle...not drench. A spray bottle on the stream setting would work. Take care not to wet the motor of the saw.

You mentioned that it was going to be a dual sink vanity top? Hopefully you plan on using drop-in sinks and not undermount. The undermounts require a clean cut and a polished edge...not a diy job. If using drop-ins, you still have to make a decent cut so the sink fits with no gaps showing around the perimiter of the flange...it is do-able though.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Also...I would suggest doing this on a flat surface on three, level sawhorses..probably with a sheet of plywood underneath the marble to support it. when the sinks are cut out there wont be much material remaining to hold it together....This can be done, but it takes time and care...good luck.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

even professional can cut the marble and the marble just break... not to blame the your husband for that if this happen... because the piece may have crack internally.... If I have to do it... rather than dry cutting... I will use a wet saw.... to reduce heat ...etc.... 

if the marble can be ordered pre-cutted , it is the best... but I assume it will be much more expensive, as the manufacturer will absorb the cost of the broken piece if it ever broken.... 

so does it costs real cheap for you to get this raw material piece so that you have to do it that way....i.e how much exactly does this cost you...


----------



## Gina Crisci (Oct 15, 2007)

We are taking a french buffet and converting it to a two sink vanity. The marble is already fitted to the buffet.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

Fitted? It has been cut to size but is not mounted?

Get some helpers and get it outside on a strong and stable surface to cut it on. 2x4's spaced a few inches apart across the whole bottom sounds good.

As said before the edge does not have to be great if using self-rimming sinks. Mine looks like I cut it with a sledge hammer but once the sink is in it will wide the wild line. The bottom line is you need enough left over so it can still hold the sink but not enough removed so there is a gap.

I say get it outside, get it stable and cut it with a grinder or recripcating saw. You can get a cheap masonry blade and it will do the trick as it is what I used to trim out my sink after I cut the tiles with a wet saw:

http://www.emerickdesigns.com/media/gallery/2007_09_28/target4.html


----------

